# Tivo 4K remote: "Not Available" message appears on screen when pressing circle button.



## briano (Aug 19, 2003)

Whenever I press the circle button (opens the Android TV home screen) I get a transient message that appears for a few seconds "Not Available" with a yellow triangle exclamation point, see attached. This only happens on my Samsung TV's, my Sony is fine. When I cover the IR transmitter on the remote of the IR receiver on the TV the problem goes away, however w/o the IR I can't control volume and TV ON/OFF. Any ideas on how to get rid of this message?

Also happens when I press the Tivo stream app button.


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

Turn off One Touch or change IR to Samsung TV. I have a Samsung TV, no problem here. I think the One Touch is the functioning of the IR and bluetooth simultaneously which was a feature recently added, this feature likely to benefit people who plug the device into the TV USB port, but I always used the home button to turn on TV previously before feature added.


----------



## briano (Aug 19, 2003)

@Foogie I'm unfamiliar with "One Touch". I've looked thru the TS settings as well as the Android settings and can't find anything about one touch.


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

Go to Remote&Accessories then TV Setup. Select your TV Name first for correct IR signal - the message you are currently seeing is likely output from your TV not the dongle. You can leave One Touch on if selecting your TV fixes things, I have no issue with it on and you should have no issues as Samsung is a big brand TV which will be supported with correct IR signals.


----------



## briano (Aug 19, 2003)

Turning off one touch didn't help. I suspect that the TS remote is broadcasting an IR code that the Samsung TV can't interpret. In the TS settings it does show "Samsung" as my TV. Perhaps it's still not pairing properly, several attempts pairing are all successful and yet with same result. This just started happening recently. Hmmm?


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

there are several options to try under samsung tv remote settings, best just to cycle through them to test them out. Also remove any devices in the the receiver/speaker remote settings. 

P.S make sure to restart your device also to refresh things


----------



## briano (Aug 19, 2003)

Didn't find anything that seemed relevant in the Menu/Settings or Tools options on Samsung remote.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

I have the same issue


----------



## briano (Aug 19, 2003)

@Alex_7 what manufacturer is your TV? when did you first start seeing this issue?


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

briano said:


> Didn't find anything that seemed relevant in the Menu/Settings or Tools options on Samsung remote.


Not the Samsung TV settings, but in the TS4k remote&accessories settings when selecting your particular TV Manufacturer/Brand there are further IR options to try out. If nothing else works try changing your batteries.


----------



## briano (Aug 19, 2003)

It's working now on one of my two Samsung TV's, thanks! No longer seeing the "Not Available" message on one, the other I'm still seeing the message. So on the one that is now working I did a remote reset and went thru scanning devices and it automatically found Samsung, I did this a couple of times before I was able to get the message to go away. My initial attempts to do the same on my other Samsung are not working for me and still getting "Not Available" even after following similar procedure. In both cases I was never presented with any IR options. I'll continue to plug away at this on my other Samsung TV.


----------

